# Eye of Round & Artichoke Frittata



## sawhorseray (Jan 22, 2020)

After pouring over posts by Sowsage, Chopsaw, and the Bear I went to Sam's and picked up a five pound Eye of Round. I trimmed what little fat there was and brushed on some EVOO, coated it with Montreal Steak Seasoning, and bagged it for a night in the fridge.







The next day at one in the afternoon I had the sous vide pot fired up to 129º and dumped the roast in for a 28 hour bath. It just barely fit into my 4 gallon pot and I had to weight it down, added water twice over the cook to keep things covered. So today at five it was ready to pull






Then go for a quick sear with the torch. Boy howdy, I love playing with that torch!






I was fairly confident the eye was going to be sufficiently tender so that afternoon I assembled a artichoke frittata. I make these about once a month and they are a treat, learned from my mama. I sautéed some chopped onion in olive oil over medium heat and then added the baby artichoke hearts






Stirring and flipping pretty much constantly just as they began to brown a bit I poured in seven scrambled eggs and reduced the heat a bit until the eggs began to firm up. Then came the tricky part, flipping that sucker, Sorry, no pics of that, but it takes a Pamm'd up dinner plate and a pair of high heat oven gloves to get it back in the pan. After the flip I returned the heat to medium for a couple of minutes, then put the pan into a 325º oven for 12 minutes. What comes out always makes me happy!






I had a nice buttery tater ready to go, was able to cut the eye of round with a butter knife, and the frittata was heaven





Used a little horseradish and had a nice glass of cab with dinner.







Overall I was thrilled with the flavor and texture of the beef, this is a great way to produce a meal that doesn't break the bank yet is very satisfying. Today will be a open-faced beef sammy with brown gravy and then some work with my meat slicer. Kudos to the Bear, Chopsaw, and Sowsage for showing me the way. Thanks for looking! RAY


----------



## tropics (Jan 22, 2020)

Ray that is a fine looking plate of food. Likes
Richie


----------



## sawhorseray (Jan 22, 2020)

Thanks for the like Richie, much appreciated! I love making frittata, always brings back memories of my noni and my mama. I squeeze some lemon juice over it when it comes out of the oven, tho I also eat it cold right out of the fridge. It's vegetables, so it must be health food. RAY


----------



## Sowsage (Jan 22, 2020)

RAY, that looks fantastic! I just noticed that a Meijer close to me had whole eye of round on sale this week. I'll have to make the trip to pick a couple up. That frittata looks real good.. We like artichokes. That might be on the menu next week!


----------



## xray (Jan 22, 2020)

Ray, good looking meal there! SV eye of round is a good thing, maybe the secret is out that they’re creeping up in price.

That artichoke frittata looks delicious, I wanna try that.


----------



## sawhorseray (Jan 22, 2020)

xray said:


> Ray, good looking meal there! SV eye of round is a good thing, maybe the secret is out that they’re creeping up in price. That artichoke frittata looks delicious, I wanna try that.



I hear you Xray, a month ago Sam's had eye of round for $2.75lb, I paid #3.31lb. Another nice thing about making a frittata is I get to enjoy the artichoke flavor without gobbling down a half a jar of mayo. Thanks for the like, I appreciate it.  RAY


----------



## xray (Jan 22, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> I hear you Xray, a month ago Sam's had eye of round for $2.75lb, I paid #3.31lb. Another nice thing about making a frittata is I get to enjoy the artichoke flavor without gobbling down a half a jar of mayo. Thanks for the like, I appreciate it.  RAY



What is the mayo and artichoke used for? Spinach artichoke dip? Or do you dip them in mayo? I’ve never eaten a fresh artichoke, seems like a lot of work.

 But I do like a jar of the marinated artichoke hearts from time to time.

I still want to make this though, I’ll probably show the wife for the go ahead.


----------



## pushok2018 (Jan 22, 2020)

Wow!  Ray, that is one beautiful plate right there! Nice!


----------



## sawhorseray (Jan 22, 2020)

xray said:


> What is the mayo and artichoke used for? Spinach artichoke dip? Or do you dip them in mayo? I’ve never eaten a fresh artichoke, seems like a lot of work. But I do like a jar of the marinated artichoke hearts from time to time. I still want to make this though, I’ll probably show the wife for the go ahead.



I understand that a lot of folks back east never had much exposure to artichokes. Being a CA native, and Italian, I grew up eating them fresh. Yep, I dip the leaves and heart in mayo or a little lemon-butter. A fresh choke chased down with a glass of cold milk is a truly wonderful thing. RAY


----------



## smokerjim (Jan 22, 2020)

look's great Ray, I still need to try an eye in the sv


----------



## jcam222 (Jan 22, 2020)

Ray that looks awesome. I have a couple eye of rounds in the freezer. I plan on sous vide for one and smoking the other. The frittata looks great too!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 22, 2020)

Nice looking plate there guy. I just can't bring myself to the SV field but you turned out a great meal.

Warren


----------



## jcam222 (Jan 22, 2020)

Sowsage said:


> RAY, that looks fantastic! I just noticed that a Meijer close to me had whole eye of round on sale this week. I'll have to make the trip to pick a couple up. That frittata looks real good.. We like artichokes. That might be on the menu next week!


Kroger had them for $2.99 last weekend. Not sure if that expired yesterday or not.


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Jan 22, 2020)

Really Nice job on that meal Ray!

LIKE!

Gonna have to ask Sue about the frittata as she loves artichokes, usually steamed.

It looks really good as does the eye.

John


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 22, 2020)

Awesome looking meal!
Love those eyes sliced thin on a sammie!
And there is no way to get them that tender without a SV.
Al


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Jan 22, 2020)

Just spoke to Sue and she does them fresh all the time, didn't realize it meant just steamed.

And she wants to try your fritatta recipe, so it would be great if you post it please?

John


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 22, 2020)

Ray , nice work . The eye round is great like that . I have a half seasoned , vac'd in the freezer . 
Great looking plate .


----------



## tropics (Jan 22, 2020)

Ray did you steam the choke to get it tender? I make stuffed with mushrooms.
Richie


----------



## sandyut (Jan 22, 2020)

you nailed it Ray!  looks so good!


----------



## sawhorseray (Jan 22, 2020)

Thank you all for the kind comments and likes, I appreciate them very much. Had I not seen the threads by Chopsaw and Sowsage I'd have never tried this. I knew that sous vide could change the texture of a hunk of meat, but not to the degree that it can take a eye of round or sirloin tip roast and make it so tender, I was pretty skeptical. 

As for the frittata, all it takes is 18 ounces of frozen artichoke hearts, a little chopped onion, and seven eggs scrambled. In a CI skillet or oven safe pan clarify the chopped onion in olive oil, then toss in the thawed artichoke hearts and keep them moving until they begin to just brown up. Then it's time to add the scrambled eggs and reduce the heat a bit, letting the eggs set a bit, like cooking a omelet. Now comes the tricky part, the flip. Some cooks avoid this step by just placing the pan with the frittata under the broiler for a few minutes to cook the top egg, then turn down the oven heat to let the frittata cook throughout. That's the safe easy way, but that's not the way my mama did it, so I don't either. I take a dinner plate and spray it with Pam, then turn the pan with the frittata on it upside down on that plate, then slide it back onto the pan and back to the stove for a few minutes,  then it goes into the oven for 10-12 minutes to finish cooking thru. Of course that flip is going to take a *good* pair of oven gloves or mitts, and that's when mishaps can occur, you want to be *really *careful! I like to squeeze the juice of a lemon over the frittata right when it come out of the oven.  It's a great side dish that'll go with anything, stands on it's own pretty well also. RAY


----------



## clifish (Jan 22, 2020)

Looks like a great plate...love the frittata, will have to try that soon.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 22, 2020)

Great looking meal. We stuff the big Globe Artichokes with a Garlic, Parm Reggiano and Breadcrumb Stuffing. I fill between each leaf and a dose down the center. Unfortunately, Artichokes are not popular in my area, too few Italians, and we never see them anymore. 
I will have to have my Wife search out the Frozen Hearts and Bottoms. Your Frittata would be a nice addition to a meal.
 FYI...Two identical Pans makes flipping a breeze. A restaurant trick...JJ


----------



## sawhorseray (Jan 22, 2020)

chef jimmyj said:


> Great looking meal. We stuff the big Globe Artichokes with a Garlic, Parm Reggiano and Breadcrumb Stuffing. I fill between each leaf and a dose down the center. Unfortunately, Artichokes are not popular in my area, too few Italians, and we never see them anymore. I will have to have my Wife search out the Frozen Hearts and Bottoms. Your Frittata would be a nice addition to a meal. FYI...Two identical Pans makes flipping a breeze. A restaurant trick...JJ



Thanks Jimmy! I've got two identical 10" pans that I've tried to do that maneuver with before, not being experienced it didn't work as well for me just doing what I already knew how to do, the dinner plate makes a nice snug fit. I buy the artichoke hearts  in the frozen food section of Trader Joes grocery stores, about $3.20 for a 12oz bag. RAY


----------



## clifish (Jan 22, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> Thanks Jimmy! I've got two identical 10" pans that I've tried to do that maneuver with before, not being experienced it didn't work as well for me just doing what I already knew how to do, the dinner plate makes a nice snug fit. I buy the artichoke hearts  in the frozen food section of Trader Joes grocery stores, about $3.20 for a 12oz bag. RAY


Will be stopping at TJ tonight for this


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 22, 2020)

Sawhorseray Thanks for the like it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Jan 23, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> Thanks Jimmy! I've got two identical 10" pans that I've tried to do that maneuver with before, not being experienced it didn't work as well for me just doing what I already knew how to do, the dinner plate makes a nice snug fit. I buy the artichoke hearts  in the frozen food section of Trader Joes grocery stores, about $3.20 for a 12oz bag. RAY


Thanks Ray...bookmarking this.   

John


----------



## clifish (Jan 23, 2020)

OK Ray,  I somewhat copied you today.  Bottom round smoked previously to 110 deg,  then into the SV for 21 hours @ 132  deg with a pan sear.  Made the Frittata like you except I do not have a cast Iron pan or a pan that was of size so I cooked the onions and artichokes separately then into a glass pan and into a 350 deg oven, flipped (per your way) and cooked off the other side.  Was very good although my proportions were too heavy on the artichoke.

I can see many derivatives using other veggies in future frittatas.  Thanks for the idea!


----------



## sawhorseray (Jan 24, 2020)

Wow, that's a gorgeous looking plate clifish! The frittata looks perfect to my eye, you made a great adjustment on the fly, and the beef appears to be spot on.  I make frittatas with zucchini and mushrooms among other combos that I like, it's a nice way to change things up. Glad you liked the recipe, Like. RAY


----------

